
Inventors killed by their own inventions - raleighm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_inventors_killed_by_their_own_inventions
======
jihadjihad
The article on the brazen bull (link in wiki article) is simultaneously one of
the most entertaining and most horrific articles I've ever come across on
Wikipedia

~~~
JabavuAdams
No school like the old school. Every so often when I'm dismayed by our
savagery, it's uplifting to look back and realise that we are making progress.

~~~
ceejayoz
Maybe, maybe not. Now instead of roasting people alive we just put them in
solitary for years at a time and destroy their minds as a result.

~~~
stephancoral
We still roast people alive using the electric chair

------
agentgt
On the other hand the inventor of Vaseline aka petroleum jelly claimed that
his invention allowed him to live to 96 [1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Chesebrough](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Chesebrough)

~~~
MBCook
You wouldn't happen to be Sawbones listener would you?

~~~
agentgt
Nope... I have been meaning to get into Stitcher or whatever is in vogue these
days for listening to NPR style radio but just haven't.

~~~
MBCook
It's a podcast about medial history (mostly how horribly wrong and weird our
theories were) that I enjoy quite a bit, and they had an entire episode on the
invention, sale, and medical uses of petroleum jelly just a week or two ago.

~~~
agentgt
I have some doubts about vaseline as well as zinc oxide (I just had a son so
I'm changing diapers frequently). On the one hand you want a barrier on the
other hand you want skin to breath (it is a similar problem with rain jackets
made of synthetics).

There is probably a better thing then Vaseline but I guess its good enough.

------
logronoide
No Computer Science representatives here... yet.

~~~
roryisok
some day

    
    
       Object reference not set to instance of an object
    

is going to drive me to kill myself.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Oh god, tracking one down right now and tearing my hair out...

------
lloyddobbler
One of the true gems of Wikipedia.

As a Denver resident, I couldn't help but think of Blucifer - our Demon
Mustang of the Denver airport that killed its creator.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Mustang](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Mustang)

------
impostervt
How do you know if a developer is a Senior developer? When they screw up, it
takes a LONG time to figure out what went wrong.

